# Where to buy clothes in Korea



## fruitpunch (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm planning to go to South Korea next year. So i'm checking where to go in Korea for fashion. I will go there to buy clothes ( I love their clothings). Been there before, but the places I went were so expensive (Department stores). Is there a place where i can buy some good clothings that is not expensive?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't personally know, but I'm sure someone will be able to give you some good places to go


----------



## lainey (Nov 4, 2006)

dongdaemun for sure!

i heard that 14 floor shopping malls are common O_O


----------

